# READ ME FIRST - AUP Feedback Forum



## Dragoneer (Jan 22, 2009)

In an effort to solicit feedback on the AUP changes, as well as better answer questions, we have created this forum for each individual clause of the AUP. We will modify and/or improve AUP clarity based on suggestions and feedback.
 
We want to make sure things are as clear as they can be. 



			
				Quoted for Emphasis said:
			
		

> *PLEASE NOTE: *We will more than likely be pulling on admins specifically for Second Life and Poser related submissions. These admins will be focused in those areas to ensure consistent judgment and feedback on said issues.
> 
> In the mean time we are not taking major action on Second Life and 3D related artwork.


----------



## DarkGila (Jan 22, 2009)

In a way trying not to offend but I do see you guy's problem but I also see the artists' view as well and I am more inclined to agree with them.... I would make a suggestion though if artist will agree is if they are trying to practice their medium not to flood the server with every stage of the work and only present the finnished piece?


----------



## kewlhotrod (Jan 22, 2009)

Second Life needs admins for it? I thought it was a clear-defined area and stuff, unlike those of Poser, fractals, normal art, etc. etc.

Oh well, lol, I'm probably just missing something.

Anyways, let us let the fur fly. I personally think the AUP is really good in itself. Clarification in a few parts would be good, but that'll come in time whenever we get the broad sense figured out first, hehe.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 22, 2009)

DarkGila said:


> In a way trying not to offend but I do see you guy's problem but I also see the artists' view as well and I am more inclined to agree with them.... I would make a suggestion though if artist will agree is if they are trying to practice their medium not to flood the server with every stage of the work and only present the finnished piece?


Which policy is this in reference to?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 22, 2009)

kewlhotrod said:


> Second Life needs admins for it? I thought it was a clear-defined area and stuff, unlike those of Poser, fractals, normal art, etc. etc.



The Second Life needing admins has to do actually just the same with Poser and fractals. You need someone familiar enough to know what is stock from a vendor, versus an original customized avatar.


----------



## Rehka (Jan 22, 2009)

General AUP question: what is a reasonable amount of time to expect reported AUP issues in the Harassment/Violations and /or Trouble Ticket system to be resolved in? I understand the staff are busy/volunteer, but whats the point of reporting things if they just sit unresolved for days on end?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Rehka said:


> General AUP question: what is a reasonable amount of time to expect reported AUP issues in the Harassment/Violations and /or Trouble Ticket system to be resolved in? I understand the staff are busy/volunteer, but whats the point of reporting things if they just sit unresolved for days on end?



This is a good question, I've known of (and submitted myself) trouble tickets that have had no response for months. This is especially frustrating when it is something that DEFINITELY violates the AUP or any other user agreement dealy thingamabob. Sorry if this was inappropriate for this venue, just thought I'd agree that this is an issue.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 22, 2009)

Rehka said:


> General AUP question: what is a reasonable amount of time to expect reported AUP issues in the Harassment/Violations and /or Trouble Ticket system to be resolved in? I understand the staff are busy/volunteer, but whats the point of reporting things if they just sit unresolved for days on end?



Agreed with the other poster about it being a good question. I personally think the trouble ticket system can use some nice little flags or mods to make it easier (there are some that have been implemented) for a timely response. This is in reference to the main site's support system.

The reason the Harassment forum was being closed was because of the amount of duplicate tickets creating double work instead of using the Site's ticket system. http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/troubletickets/


----------



## Cilis (Jan 22, 2009)

I registered specifically to comment on this. 

I'm an artist myself yet I cannot work with a pencil or paintbrush. My ability to create is limited to clay, sculpture, carving and then a natural gift for 3D rendering. 

I cannot draw.

Secondlife lets me work in 3D by way of Zbrush, In this program I can load the avatar and play with colored clay to texture what I couldn't normally draw. I can also use this program to make and retexture various avatars by others, or my own. 

Making a good setting in SL takes work, you've got to tint the objects to have the right lighting for the time of day or if they're indoors, then you have to add in shadows by textures which cost real money to upload.

All this said, I realize there are some guys that upload dozens of shots of an avatar they paid 4 dollars for, and they get redundant... but you know what? It isn't worth the moderation or heartache. 

How is any "No 3D art from X" fair? 

Oh, you don't want dozens of centerfold screenshots... Well, how is that any higher or lower on the art scale of someone posting a bit of lineart colored in photoshop of a bunny getting his or her ass pounded in seven or eight different poses? 

What about the comic with the two foxes, where it is a consistent copy and paste job with new words for each frame?

The fact is, we're trying to gauge the merit of art while also having bestiality, Real life photos, cub porn and vore on the website... denying anyone a right to post on something they worked on because it rendered media is just wrong.

If work, any work, went into it... it has a right to be posted. 

It always burned me, and hurt me, to have one of my images taken down...

It was a bit of lighting I made myself by playing with all the information and sliders in windlight(the new lighting engine) as well as several trees I made myself, and a dozen or so shadows I had also made myself, and draped over the ground, very pain staking work... then went on to make particle scripts that put just the right amount of firefly in the air.

Is it really fair that something I spent more than a week on gets taken down based on a "No 3D art" policy? Well, thats what happened all those months ago... yet copy+paste the comic fox stays up. 

I'm glad my work is somewhat allowed under the new rule, and I think the rule was bad in the first place, very hypocritcal given some of the content we already allow, and we never question "Barbi the centerfold bunny" or "Bob the blowjob dog" because it was drawn media and not rendered.

Uh, sorry, had to get that off my chest.

Basically I'm saying, if work went into it then it should be allowed. If a DMCA problem pops up, or it is an avatar with no work on it, then screw it, deal with it on a case by case basis. 

I can spot most of the mass market avatars easily, and if it'd help I'd *take pictures of their heads/ bodies and work them together into a reference chart so admins with no SL experience can see which are just being re-used. *


----------



## Rehka (Jan 22, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Agreed with the other poster about it being a good question. I personally think the trouble ticket system can use some nice little flags or mods to make it easier (there are some that have been implemented) for a timely response. This is in reference to the main site's support system.
> 
> The reason the Harassment forum was being closed was because of the amount of duplicate tickets creating double work instead of using the Site's ticket system. http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/troubletickets/



I'm sorry, you've confused me a bit, was this supposed to be an answer or just agreeing an answer would be nice?

I'm curious as to Dragoneers opinion, as since this is regards to the AUP I believe he largely drafted going unimplemented for days/weeks/months at a time...


----------



## reno420 (Mar 18, 2009)

ok so i must be blind or something...but i couldn't find how to upload video, i have short movies of me drawing, i understand that there isnt one but if there is i'd like to know lol i feel retarded now 
um thank you kindly for any info i get 

-peace, love and THC


----------

